# Passing thru Manhattan by boat



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am a Brit sailing my Sweden 390 from Rhode Island to the Chesapeake, and planning to spend a few days seeing Manhattan with my family on the way. Reeds does not seem to list any places to berth further down the East River than City Island. Can anyone tell me of a place where i can lie securely and peacefully for a few days in late August?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello: have you considered Manhattan? Try North Cove, its home to me and a great place to visit if you want to overnight in Manhattan. I am a member of the sailing club and j24 racing team, look us up at myc.org....best of luck, J


----------



## mattny08 (May 14, 2006)

you should look into liberty landing marina in jersey city. It's almost directly across from North Cove in manhattan but the rates are much more reasonable. There is a ferry that goes directly from the marina to manhattan and runs every 30 minutes.

http://www.libertylandingmarina.com/


----------



## maestro (May 3, 2002)

*a few good choices*

Alan, Liberty Landing Marina is directly across from Manhattan In Jersey City NJ. There is also Liberty Harbor Marina in the same cove (but on the north side of the cove). Water taxis can take you and the family to Manhattan and back. They both have all you would need to stay soundly while enjoying NYC, but at $4 per foot per night not including electric/water it can get pricy if you stay for a long time. ( I do not know what you're looking to spend....some like to go on the "cheap"....but heck, if this is your first time visiting NYC, go all out and have fun.
Another option, if you are only going to be visiting for a few days, would be to get a mooring at the 79th street boat basin. It is much less expensive, but it can get rock and rolly with the water traffic and wind. On the upside, a dink to the dock and you are in Manhattan.

Either way, enjoy your time ....it's the greatest city in the world!!!


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

When we stopped in NYC we stayed on Statten Island on a mooring ball at Great Kills. We then took the train to the Statten Island Ferry - the best free boat ride in the USA - and the subway to Central Park. One transit ticket covers you for the train and subway in one direction, North or South.
The cost of a mooring ball was $25 per night or $100 for the week. They also have launch service which will pick you up and deliver you to the dock free.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We did a sail last year on a Compac 23 from RI to Cheasapeake. Couple of suggestions - first is if you are coming to NY down LI Sound be aware that the tide running in the sound is strong and will affect your progress if you are sailing against it. (Not as bad a Woods Hole) but it is there.

There were a couple of beautiful small marinas along the CT & NJ coast that we stopped into - can give you a list if interested

We laid up just north of Laguardia Airport at a small private marina which was actually more of a drinking club with a few boats - the people were absolutely great but airport noisy (wouldn't recommend it) - go to a real marina 

If you have never done it, sailing down the east river in the early morning gives you great views but look out for water taxis, heavy commercial traffic and you want to be aware of Hell Gate. The tide dictates when you travel - we went with the begining of the out-going tide.

Good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*79th Street Marine Basin*

I haven't stayed there (79th street Basin) but I think you can pick up moorings there for $35-$45/night.

I stayed a Liberty Landing a year ago and it was great ! The views can't be beat. The only down side (other than price) was there was no grocery stores within walking distance. You can walk to the ferry for Ellis Island and the Statue. Water taxi to Manhattan from the marina. The marina has a boatyard also.

Don't miss coming down the East River. As stated above, the view is terrific. I have visited NYC many times but Hell Gate to Lower Manhattan on the East River is probably the best way to see the city.


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

Kenshu said:


> I haven't stayed there (79th street Basin) but I think you can pick up moorings there for $35-$45/night.
> 
> I stayed a Liberty Landing a year ago and it was great ! The views can't be beat. The only down side (other than price) was there was no grocery stores within walking distance. You can walk to the ferry for Ellis Island and the Statue. Water taxi to Manhattan from the marina. The marina has a boatyard also.
> 
> Don't miss coming down the East River. As stated above, the view is terrific. I have visited NYC many times but Hell Gate to Lower Manhattan on the East River is probably the best way to see the city.


As to 79th street, do you need a reservation? And can they accommodate a 7 foot draft and a 41 foot boat? I seem to recall a lot of smaller boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I sailed south and north through NYC a few years ago and stayed in an anchorage at the south end of Liberty State Park just to the west of the Statue of Liberty. I spent several days both times. The advantages are that it is free and quite well protected, the disadvantages are that it is a mile or more to get to the ferry across to Manhattan. Highly recommended.

Romaine


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

CB...I recall reading that the 79th st. marina was shoaled to 4 ft.
Liberty Landing is the best place to go. 
Funny how a dead 4 month old thread can get new life from 1 unintentional response!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yeah, I realized it was dead but loved reliving the memory of that fun sail....

Perhaps it will help another wind traveller


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Moot point: One hopes he made his passage in "late August" this past fall.<G>


----------

